# Aquila Report Northwest Georgia Stands up for Word of God and Confessional Standards



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 25, 2012)

Some good new brothers. The Church is healthy and active. 

[h=2]Report of PCA Northwest Georgia Presbytery meeting[/h][h=4]Adopts Statement on the Historicity of Adam; Approve BCO proposal contra Intinction[/h]


> _Affirms and preaches that the Scriptures teach that Adam and Eve are as historical individuals as any of us, were immediately created by God through his direct and miraculous intervention, that God formed Adam, the first man, from the dust of the ground, and made Eve directly from Adam without the need of lengthy time nor a naturalistic process to create Adam and Eve in original righteousness and holiness_
> The Northwest Georgia Presbytery of the Presbyterian Church in America (PCA) voted without objection on September 15, 2012 to adopt a “Declaration on the Special Creation of Adam and Eve for Presbytery.” Of the 14 particular churches, 8 sessions (listed below) had already communicated their approval in less than 90 days, and several others were in the process of approving.



Read the declaration here. Report of PCA Northwest Georgia Presbytery meeting


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 25, 2012)

Our session passed a similar resolution (But we included language about length of days being 6 literal days), we sent that to the Presbytery as a communication and overtured the presbytery to pass a similar resolution as NW GA Presbytery. Presbytery hasn't dealt with that yet.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 6, 2012)

Not so healthy. NTP voted majority against the "intinction" change and I've heard it is going that way and not likely to pass muster in the presbyteries; is there a tally online?


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 6, 2012)

This is all I see: http://byfaithonline.com/update-on-intinction-vote-six-in-favor-of-bco-changes-11-against/


----------



## Covenant Joel (Nov 6, 2012)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Not so healthy. NTP voted majority against the "intinction" change and I've heard it is going that way and not likely to pass muster in the presbyteries; is there a tally online?



The latest tally is 6 for the BCO change and 12 against, I believe. Most will deal with it at winter stated meetings, my own (Rocky Mountain) included.


----------



## jandrusk (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm still trying to figure out why it is even being debated in this day and age. Understand the pressure from the Darwianians, but this is the church!


----------

